
Rupert Murdoch plans charge for all news websites by next summer - iamelgringo
http://www.guardian.co.uk/media/2009/aug/06/rupert-murdoch-website-charges
======
digispaghetti
What made me laugh about this article was them mentioning The Sun and "Quality
Journalisim" in the same sentence. What, quality journalisim such as Ruth's
impression of MS Bing?
([http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/features/2570027/Micros...](http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/features/2570027/Microsofts-
Bing-takes-on-Google.html))

All he'll be able to charge for on that is access to half-naked women

